# New upcoming PC Games



## Machin3 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been looking around to see what new pc games will be available to us. I was pretty impressed to see what the creator's of these games came up with.

*Tom Clancy's EndWar:*






*Call of Duty: World at War:*






*F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin:*






*America's Army II:*






These were some of the games that I found that were pretty interesting. What do you guys thinks? If you know of any more great new release, post them on this thread.


----------



## Respital (Nov 1, 2008)

Need for speed undercover, not sure when though.


----------



## bm23 (Nov 1, 2008)

Respital said:


> Need for speed undercover, not sure when though.



if im not wrong, its on the 18th of nov. and to add on to the list, GTA 4. i read an article on gamespot, seems that they have added some new stuff to the pc version, most notably better graphic and the option to control amount of processing for average rig (e.g. amount of traffic)


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 1, 2008)

F.E.A.R 2 = HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.............................The war is coming.



Shame it wont be out till 2009 though id give my left nut for it to come out on my b-day Nov 7th this year.


----------



## Machin3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah F.E.A.R II is going to be pretty sweet


----------



## CG man (Nov 1, 2008)

I cant wait for DAWN OF WAR  II   by Relic  out  next Spring.

It uses an updated version of the Opposing Fronts game engine.  If you like Command & Conquer or Red Alert you will like this a lot more than anything like it. The game engine is based on oppsosing fronts. It had HDR graphics, destructable objects done with physics simulation and lots of combat stratagy abilities with a real crafty  computer Ai and the units would use cover. Say a crator gets made by a bomb or shell a sniper or soilder  would get into the crator and shoot from it everything was destructable and shrapnel flying everwhere not the graphics type shrapnell but actual physical bits and pieces of something hitting stuff. Like being above a real war. http://www.dawnofwar2.com/us/home


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't forget 

GTAIV
Mirrors Edge
RAGE
I am Alive
Alan Wake
Bioshock 2 
Mass Effect 2 

Some aren't coming out for a while though.

I'll be busy with Far Cry 2, Fallout 3 & Undercover / GTAIV for some time I think.

REALLY looking forward to Mirrors Edge (Comes to PC in Feb) and I Am Alive.


----------



## massahwahl (Nov 1, 2008)

I wish there were some good turn based RPG games for the PC, but i dont think ive seen one for a long time at least. Like Star Ocean or FF7


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## CG man (Nov 2, 2008)

What game is it Bootup?


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 2, 2008)

Mirrors Edge


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 2, 2008)

Bootup05 said:


> Mirrors Edge



Looks fun, I'll look into it. 

What exactly do you do?

I watched this, and it looks like you run on top of buildings, with some FPS shooting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N1TJP1cxmo

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2N1TJP1cxmo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2N1TJP1cxmo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 2, 2008)

Mirror's Edge does look really good, but they haven't released much footage of it. When's it out?


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 2, 2008)

February sometime. Been Delayed


----------



## Machin3 (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't wait for the game to come out too. It's definately something new which is good. The music fits in pretty good with the game too. Awesome graphics


----------



## ETSA (Nov 2, 2008)

Epic:

http://dragonage.bioware.com/


----------



## the_painter (Nov 2, 2008)

Diablo 3









WoW:wrath of the lich king


----------

